# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Hàng không hot- Động cơ 2 pha size 86 VEXTA 3.3 Nm và driver micro step

## quangnguyen89ck

E có ít hàng không hot (nóng) như hình: motor 2 pha size 86 4.5A moment 3.3Nm của Vexta, driver M960 6.4A 60V vi bước hàng Leadshine
Bác nào kết thì call e, hàng đẹp nha

----------

cuong, tungluu.cnc

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

hàng đang vơi đều....vơi đều....vơi đều, nhanh tay nào các bác ui

----------

HOANGVANMANH

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Hàng tiêu thụ nhanh hơn dự kiến, chỉ còn vài bộ thôi   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngthha

Báo giá con size 86 4.5A về BL nha,đang cần.

----------


## cncst

Còn mấy em size 86 không bác

----------

